# Help with a stray cat



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2012)

After the big storms around here we aquired a stray cat.  I don't think it is very old but it's very skinny and doesn't seem to do anything but sleep and eat.  Today I noticed that it has a little bit of blood around its nose.  I really don't have the money for a huge vet bill, I kind of need to have my car and my tooth fixed at the moment.  I did google nosebleeds/ cats but I didn't find anything hopeful.  Has anyone experienced this with a cat before?  Thanks!


----------



## jabbur (Jul 15, 2012)

The info I found sounds like nosebleeds are a sign of serious diseases.  Feline leukemia is fairly common in feral cats but can be treated.  There is a vaccine for it as well.  If you can't afford a vet, is there an animal shelter near you that can help?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2012)

jabbur said:


> The info I found sounds like nosebleeds are a sign of serious diseases. Feline leukemia is fairly common in feral cats but can be treated. There is a vaccine for it as well. If you can't afford a vet, is there an animal shelter near you that can help?


 
I was hoping it wasn't anything serious, I know there are a lot of cat owners on here.  Money or not, I'll probably end up at the vet, I can't stand to see a animal suffer  Thanks jabbur


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 15, 2012)

Merlot said:
			
		

> I was hoping it wasn't anything serious, I know there are a lot of cat owners on here.  Money or not, I'll probably end up at the vet, I can't stand to see a animal suffer  Thanks jabbur



Could be the beginning of an upper respiratory infection... The kitty probably also should be wormed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would take her to the shelter and tell them you found her and are unable to care for her.  They will make sure she gets a checkup, etc.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2012)

+1 to what pf said.

it could be a range of things, none of them good. when i was a kid my cat developed tumours in her nasal cavities that bled. we had to put her down.

it's tough to realize, but your tooth is more important. ypu could end up with heart problems from infected teeth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2012)

especially if you have other pets, you don't want them to get what the stray kitty has.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 18, 2012)

I would take him or her to a Vet Clinic at the Animal Rescue and see what they have to say ... She or he is probably mal nourished, was weaned too early, and has a few parasites, ear mites, and needs vitamins ... 

The blood: This could be due to the other problems and mal nourishment.

Best of luck. You have a good heart.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would take her to the shelter and tell them you found her and are unable to care for her. They will make sure she gets a checkup, etc.


 
+2. When you have to choose between your own health and that of a stray animal, I think you know the answer.


----------



## Lady Phyllis (Jul 18, 2012)

You are wonderful to take in the poor cat and you got some sensible replies. Some vets will give. You a reduced price for their services as they don't want to see an animal suffer either. Perhaps you could take the cat to a shelter and pay them a nominal amount for treatment if you say you will take the animal home again. I worked in a shelter and we all wanted cats to just get good homes. Shelters are all overloaded.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 18, 2012)

Animal rescue or welfare groups usually have arrangements with local vets for treatment. They might be able to help you.  Also, if you do turn the cat over to a group or shelter, please be sure they are a no-kill organization.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!  My car didnt cost as much as I expected and the tooth will be extracted as soon as I can get in to the oral surgeon   I will probably take the cat somewhere on my next day off.  My child is so attached already, I want to make sure it gets taken care of.  I'm not poor by any means but I have a load of stuff I have to get taken care of.  I'll fit the cat in there to and hope for the best.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 18, 2012)

That is so sweet of you, Merlot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  My car didnt cost as much as I expected and the tooth will be extracted as soon as I can get in to the oral surgeon   I will probably take the cat somewhere on my next day off.  My child is so attached already, I want to make sure it gets taken care of.  I'm not poor by any means but I have a load of stuff I have to get taken care of.  I'll fit the cat in there to and hope for the best.



You know we need kitty pictures!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2012)

great news!!! 

children and animals bond so quickly, don't they?

good luck and yes, we need pics.

of the cat, not your tooth.  

ok, maybe the cat playing with your tooth, but that's it...


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> great news!!!
> 
> children and animals bond so quickly, don't they?
> 
> ...


 
 is just about right. What are we going to do with you?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> great news!!!
> 
> children and animals bond so quickly, don't they?
> 
> ...


 
What!  I have beautiful teeth, hrmm I guess except for that one which I don't want to part with.  Good thing it is in the back of my mouth, I am a "teeth' person, I don't want to be toothless.. and from WV.. I hate going barefoot and lord knows I am definitely not pregnant! 

I took two quick pictures last night.  My child thinks the cat has to be covered so he draped a blanket over him   The cat sleeps on a random pillow too.. he sleeps a lot!  I can't get any action pictures unless ya know, you want to see him in the litter box.. that's about all the action he does


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty baby!

And what's wrong with being toothless??


----------



## Merlot (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pretty baby!
> 
> And what's wrong with being toothless??


 
Nothing! As long as it's not me


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2012)

and from WV.. 

My second husband grew up in Spencer, Roane County. He was a definite hillbilly. His mother comes from the McCoys. Her father was a coal miner and had three wives. She was born in Pike County, KY.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

Being toothless opens endless costume opportunities for Halloween...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> and from WV..
> 
> My second husband grew up in Spencer, Roane County. He was a definite hillbilly. His mother comes from the McCoys. Her father was a coal miner and had three wives. She was born in Pike County, KY.


 
My grandfather was a coal miner (he only had 1 wife), my husband is a foreman/ supervisor in the mines (I'm his 3rd wife and let me tell you I did not know that I was before I married him.. grounds for divorce???  yes?  eventually you all will tell me yes to something  .) 
 My father is a civil engineer and his brother is a physician so they escaped the mines ^^


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm Shrek's 3rd (and LAST) wife...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm Shrek's 3rd (and LAST) wife...


 
Well sometimes you do have to practice to get it perfect!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

In keeping with the thread...we were both strays that happened to find each other


----------



## Merlot (Jul 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In keeping with the thread...we were both strays that happened to find each other


 
heheh


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2012)

Merlot said:


> What!  I have beautiful teeth, hrmm I guess except for that one which I don't want to part with.  Good thing it is in the back of my mouth, I am a "teeth' person, I don't want to be toothless.. and from WV.. I hate going barefoot and lord knows I am definitely not pregnant!
> 
> I took two quick pictures last night.  My child thinks the cat has to be covered so he draped a blanket over him   The cat sleeps on a random pillow too.. he sleeps a lot!  I can't get any action pictures unless ya know, you want to see him in the litter box.. that's about all the action he does



you do know that you are going to keep this cat. i am sure there is a group somewhere that will help you with vet bills. ask your local shelter. they might know of someone.


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2012)

It sounds like you have other pets.  Some vets have "multiple pet household" discounts.  To get one you usually have to have more than two (two doesn't usually qualify), maybe 3 or 4.  If you are already not getting such a thing, ask your vet if you qualify (you also usually have to have a rep with the vet for doing the regular exam, shots, and using that vet clinic regularly, not shopping around for each procedure).


----------



## Merlot (Jul 20, 2012)

Claire, nope no other animals, but I have had some in the past.

Mr. all I do is sleep cat decided to chase my 8 year old last night and scratch him, now he is terrified of the cat.  I'm sure it was just following its natural instincts.  anywho, off to work


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm Shrek's 3rd (and LAST) wife...


 
Keep him on his best behavior and introduce him as "Your present husband."


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would take her to the shelter and tell them you found her and are unable to care for her. They will make sure she gets a checkup, etc.


 

No they will not. Animal shelters do not offer veterinary care for animals. They'll keep the cat for a few days and if no one claims it, they'll euthanize it. If they think it is sick, they'll euthanize it as soon as you walk out the door. Animal shelter is a misnomer and they are NOT your pet's best friend!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 20, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Animal rescue or welfare groups usually have arrangements with local vets for treatment. They might be able to help you. Also, if you do turn the cat over to a group or shelter, please be sure they are a no-kill organization.


 
NO KILL is also a misnomer. They will keep the animal in the No Kill shelter for a certain period of time, but after that, if no one claims the animal, they will make room by moving the animals that have been there longest to another shelter where the animal will be euthanized.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 20, 2012)

Merlot said:


> The cat sleeps on a random pillow too.. he sleeps a lot! I can't get any action pictures unless ya know, you want to see him in the litter box.. that's about all the action he does


 
Cats can sleep up to 20 hours a day. Most of mine do, and one of them snores! In fact, she is sleeping behind me right now, and has already cut up about two cords of wood.

If you want action, get yourself a laser pointer. I have never met a cat that can resist it. Even my usually sedentary Himilayan will chase that little red dot across the floor, down the hallway and 5 feet up the wall!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Cats can sleep up to 20 hours a day. Most of mine do, and one of them snores! In fact, she is sleeping behind me right now, and has already cut up about two cords of wood.
> 
> If you want action, get yourself a laser pointer. I have never met a cat that can resist it. Even my usually sedentary Himilayan will chase that little red dot across the floor, down the hallway and 5 feet up the wall!



My cat follows the dot with his head for a little while, and will sometimes chase it once, but then he just glares at me. And he has a good glare! 

This is what he likes to chase:




He glares lol


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> My cat follows the dot with his head for a little while, and will sometimes chase it once, but then he just glares at me. And he has a good glare!
> 
> This is what he likes to chase:
> 
> ...


He does have a good glare. 

Mine tires quickly of the laser pointer. He's a hunter too, but only mice.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 20, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> He does have a good glare.
> 
> Mine tires quickly of the laser pointer. He's a hunter too, but only mice.



Golly catches anything that moves. He's hardcore lol. I've only ever seen him with one squirrel tho. They must be hard to get.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Golly catches anything that moves. He's hardcore lol. I've only ever seen him with one squirrel tho. They must be hard to get.


I have watched while a couple of cats teased a cat. They are hard to catch.

Mine is an indoor cat. Who knows what he would catch if he went outdoors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> No they will not. Animal shelters do not offer veterinary care for animals. They'll keep the cat for a few days and if no one claims it, they'll euthanize it. If they think it is sick, they'll euthanize it as soon as you walk out the door. Animal shelter is a misnomer and they are NOT your pet's best friend!




In your experience.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have watched while a couple of cats teased a cat. They are hard to catch.
> 
> Mine is an indoor cat. Who knows what he would catch if he went outdoors.


I meant squirrels tease a cat.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> No they will not. Animal shelters do not offer veterinary care for animals. They'll keep the cat for a few days and if no one claims it, they'll euthanize it. If they think it is sick, they'll euthanize it as soon as you walk out the door. Animal shelter is a misnomer and they are NOT your pet's best friend!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> In your experience.


It varies greatly, depending on where you live. But, it's a good "heads up".

In my area, there are some privately owned shelters that will help with veterinary care, or keep the animals and pay for the vet.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 20, 2012)

There are also caravans that drive around and provide low cost bet care, but you have to be enrolled in some sort of low income government aid program to prove you are actually low income


----------



## Merlot (Jul 20, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> There are also caravans that drive around and provide low cost bet care, but you have to be enrolled in some sort of low income government aid program to prove you are actually low income


 
I'm not low income so that would never work!  I was just thinking more along the lines of not wanting to pay a $2000.00 bill to the vet.    It's been such a long since I have had pets!

*I appreciate the suggestions from all of you!*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In your experience.


 
Yes, in my experience, and I have been working with animal rescue groups for over 10 years, so my experience is pretty extensive compared to the average person.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yes, in my experience, and I have been working with animal rescue groups for over 10 years, so my experience is pretty extensive compared to the average person.


Thank you for the heads up Sir LOB. Those are important things to consider.

However, your experience is regional. It's not going to be exactly the same everywhere.


----------



## cheffor2 (Jul 23, 2012)

*I'm new here*

I just joined the site today and immediatly wanted to read the stray kitty thread. With all of your caring responses to Merlot's beautiful boy, and with Merlot's taking him in to begin with, I know I'm in the right place.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to DC, Cheffor2!  As you've noticed, not only do we love food, we also love our animals.  Both the 4 and the 2 legged.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2012)

some animals we eat; some we feed.

depends on their luck.  


welcome, for2.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 23, 2012)

cheffor2 said:


> I just joined the site today and immediatly wanted to read the stray kitty thread. With all of your caring responses to Merlot's beautiful boy, and with Merlot's taking him in to begin with, I know I'm in the right place.


 
That beautiful boy just attacked my leg a minute ago, out the door he went.    He actually loves being outside.    welcome!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2012)

Merlot said:
			
		

> That beautiful boy just attacked my leg a minute ago, out the door he went.    He actually loves being outside.    welcome!!



We had the coolest stray cat years ago, he followed us around better than any dog.  His tail was twice his body size.  Gave him to a friend whose cat had just died, but he could not adjust to the good indoor life.  She ended up having to give him up as he was a wanderer and she kept getting fined for his insistant roaming.


----------



## cheffor2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good thoughts about clinics, shelters and vets. I have always had cats..some shelters in the areas in which I lived were really good at finding homes for the cats..others weren't. Some vets I have been to have offered multiple cat discounts (I have been to known to have 4 or 5 at a time), some didn't. I definitely think it's regional.
I'm sorry that beautiful boy attacked both you and your son. Do you suppose that was his idea of play? Mine will go after anything that moves.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Thank you for the heads up Sir LOB. Those are important things to consider.
> 
> However, your experience is regional. It's not going to be exactly the same everywhere.


No-kill shelters became popular in the mid-90s here. This does NOT mean that animals are not euthanized. It means that adoptable animals are not euthanized. Animals that are sick are often sent to rescue organizations. We took many dogs that needed $1000-2000 of vet care (this with a very generous discount--the vet got everything for us at 10% over clinic cost and donated her time) from our shelter. We had to set a limit re: how much we would spend. $2000 could 
"save" 4-5 dogs, we had to get realistic. Animals that do not have safe temperaments are also euthanized. The key word is adoptable. People are more generous with their donations if the shelter or rescue group is no-kill. It is impossible to be 100% no-kill. What it has meant in our area is that animals are not euthanized if the shelter is full or have been there more than 7 days. And, our local HS has a resident veterinarian. She does surgeries, etc., on adoptable animals--there is a special fund for this as part of the HS' fundraising strategy.


----------

